# Yellow river



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Not familiar with reading the gauge. 

Is the river down and fishable???


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

It's always higher water during flooding times at the 87 bridge and above it (east) because it bottlenecks there. I've not been on it lately but I'm sure west (below) of the bridge to Blkwtr should be good because it has a large flood plain. g/l


----------



## Mahi Maniac (Apr 12, 2020)

CurDog said:


> It's always higher water during flooding times at the 87 bridge and above it (east) because it bottlenecks there. I've not been on it lately but I'm sure west (below) of the bridge to Blkwtr should be good because it has a large flood plain. g/l


I’m new to the area and river fishing. I fished yellow today with my family. No luck except 3-5” sunfish ( I think they were). Kids loved em. I tried cut mullet and cut sunfish for cats. 5 hours and nothing. might go black water area on Monday with the family. Any pointers. I have only fished Trout in Colorado and the rest of my experience is saltwater. I’ve seen the huge cats pulled outa these rivers which tells me I am not doing something right. Any tips are welcomed. PM me if you’d like. Thanks guys.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The upper Yellow has been beautiful for weeks. Lots of fishing pressure. I have set lines a few times. My nephew fished Friday night. Said he came across another boat and told them he had set up river. They went right on by and had lines next to his. He was checking his and saw one of there's about 5 feet away because the bush was shaking. He said a huge flathead surfaced beside his boat hooked to their line. He thought they had set up a tent down river so he went to find them. When he did and told them about the fish he found they were not prepared. No net or gaf so he suggested they shoot it before attempting to land the fish. He offered his tackle but they said no. He shows them the set and as they were lifting the cat up the side of the boat their line broke and he slid back into the water. He said they felt so stupid for not following his advice. Live and learn.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I am going to the mullet hole on Monday. Anyone been catching any in Milton?


----------

